
Microsoft Open Sources Distributed Machine Learning Toolkit - kostandin_k
http://www.dmtk.io/index.html
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10542004](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10542004)

------
cdnsteve
After quickly browsing the docs how do you interact with this? It's written in
C++ and needs ZeroMQ. That's about all I managed to get out of it so far, no
code examples and very light docs.

~~~
dest
maybe they open-sourced that project in a rush, following Google's move?

~~~
andyjohnson0
That occurred to me too, but the dmtk.io domain was registered a couple of
months ago on 2015-09-08.

~~~
gnaddel
I had the same feeling, the website doesn't look ... done. However, I think it
is nice to see that MS is launching its own initiative. The more, the marrier.
I'm especially interested to see how their LDA variant performs.

Still, I hope they continue to make the documentation a bit more accessible.
In example, the LightLDA documentation
([http://www.dmtk.io/lightlda.html](http://www.dmtk.io/lightlda.html)) gives
no indication of the output I would get from this. Do I get all the matrices
(word to topic, topic to doc) or just a list of top topics, or...?

------
jdcskillet
I am now left to wonder if IBM Watson will soon follow suit. IBM is really a
very well constructed consultancy company.. I wonder if they plan to keep
their IP for Machine Learning proprietary or if they see an opportunity to get
more people using their technology (it has the better marketing name right
now) and sell their services to a larger audience. Time will tell, but it is a
very interesting time indeed.

~~~
bitcuration
no way, IBM is seeking to monetize it and they have good marketing lead
already, everybody has heard of the chess story, but not many even heard about
machine learning.

------
bayesianhorse
A lot of that going around lately...

~~~
tommoor
In 100 years we may look back on this last month as the time when 'the
machines were born'

~~~
aluhut
I've been off grid the last 3 weeks. Could you throw in some words I could
google up?

//Thank you.

~~~
ChuckMcM
@tommoor is making reference to Google and Microsoft releasing open source
versions of their deep learning toolkits. Interesting that Google did not
release a distributed version but Microsoft did.

As this stuff is more accessible, more people play with it, and perhaps more
interesting learning apps emerge from that additional use. Hence, birth of the
machines.

~~~
KirinDave
Microsoft has been pushing really hard to make Azure a contender. And they're
right to do so, AWS is in a somewhat shakey position. They're moving people
over to VPCs but haven't integrated their VPCs with their cloud services in a
robust way, forcing the burden onto customers.

Anecdotally, friends of mine in the know tell me that it's been a good year
for GCE. I wonder if Azure is seeing an uptick as well.

